# Top dollar paid



## andy (Feb 8, 2012)

TOP DOLLAR PAID for any Columbia or huffman WW2 bikes or parts !!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2012)

Send me you e-mail address, and I'll get you some photos this weekend. Catfish


----------



## vontrike (Feb 9, 2012)

I love my Columbia too much to ever sell, but, was wondering what to have it insured for. Everything inside my garage is covered unless it has a motor, but if something ever happened they would have a lot of questions, and most likely excuses as to why they can't cover it.   vontrike


----------



## andy (Feb 10, 2012)

*hi*

Still looking


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Feb 10, 2012)

Take a lot of pictures and find a collector who has a bike shop and get him to write up a value at auction for your bikes.

That should cost you $60

Combine that with anything you know about the history of the bike and keep it in a safe place.

You should do this for all your valuables.


----------



## andy (Feb 21, 2012)

*top TOP*

(((((((((top dollar ))))))))))))))) for columbia or datyon ww2 bike or parts


----------



## KevinM (Mar 14, 2012)

I have NOS Westfield olive drab step side rims. Kevin


----------



## okozzy (Mar 15, 2012)

*Pm sent*

pm sent, good luck!



andy said:


> TOP DOLLAR PAID for any Columbia or huffman WW2 bikes or parts !!!


----------



## 55onefifty (Dec 13, 2012)

*1942 dayton military bike*

I have a 1942 dayton military bike made by huffman. Are you interested. Thanks


----------



## Stony (Dec 14, 2012)

PM sent................


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 14, 2012)

*frame*

Columbia $50
usps money order only


----------



## andy (Jan 28, 2014)

Still looking ANY ONE


----------

